# scuffmaster and liquid leather



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

Well i should have a taken a B4 shots but anyway , this is the 3rd time i have used this in another color tone on another car and results are excellent , did use quite a lot of neat dye in areas B4 the color washing (diluted with water ) espesh driver seat bolster then left to dry then liquid leather applied . have come up very well after a 2 hour job , not bad for an 11 year old smoker ;-)


----------



## Gnoudzehc (Mar 22, 2012)

Very nice! Light colors are great when they are clean, but a real nightmare when they are stained.

I recently did my passenger seat with both scuffmaster and LL cleaner and conditioner and am also quite happy except for one thing. I have a TTR and used their waterproof conditioner instead of using their regular conditioner. I have read on this and other forums that the finish of the waterproof conditioner is not as nice as their regular contitioner. We'll I must say that it took much more work to get the proper finish than I expected...and this is not my first time using this conditionner.

I have since bought their regular conditioner to see if there is a significant difference because I have heard that it is much easier to use and leaves a better finish. I'll confirm once I've done my drivers seat.

Ciao. CD


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

I would imagine the waterproof stuff is thicker in consistency and would require an even coat , so would build it up gradually , but I would stick to the regular stuff , not as if you leave your roof down in all weathers...i am same as .
This is the 4th colour I have used now with different cars and got good results , best result I got was with baseball seats I got for the TT as had lots or wear marks , as they were out of the car , was easier with coating and drying then conditioning 
them ...All down to prep as per to achieve a good result..


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Looks spot on. Top work


----------

